# Enneagram Tritype 594/592



## Ember

I took this long test and came up with the following results. 
Test: Personality Types: A Thorough Enneagram Test - Enneagram and Myers Briggs










So, I am a 5-9-4, right?

I looked up the descriptions on Personality Types: Enneagram Tritype Descriptions: Type Five - Enneagram and Myers Briggs and I related with 5-9-4 and 5-9-2 pretty well.



> 5-9-2: rather easy-going, modest and amiable, these Fives are usually pleasant to have around because of their friendly nature and deeper understanding of the human needs and frailties. They are less judgemental and critical than other Fives and prefer to focus on the better side of things and people and work on exploring and improving these. They also have a somewhat holistic approach to life’s problems and questions – they tend to prefer the general to the particular and aren’t always very scientifically thorough.
> typical subtypes: self-preserving, social, 5w4
> similar tritypes: 5-2-9, 9-5-2
> flavours: agreeable, relaxed, friendly and spiritual





> 5-9-4: reclusive, modest, discreet and quite dreamy and unassertive, such Fives possess a vast imagination in which they spend most of their time among their theories, fantasies and vivid memories. They have a somewhat bohemian charm to them – they are relaxed, casual, creative and a bit reckless. Usually pleasant and undisturbed on the outside, they hide complex inner worlds in which reality interweaves with fantasy, real with imaginary, the objective with the subjective. These Fives are gentle, sensitive and avoidant and tend to express their anger in a passive-aggressive manner.
> typical subtypes: self-preserving, sexual, 5w4
> similar tritypes: 5-4-9, 9-5-4, 4-5-9
> flavours: laid-back, unconventional, imaginative and random


What MBTI Personality Type does this most relate to? INTP or INFP?
What would be my Tritype with wings?

Thanks, guys. Possibly: 5w4-9w1-4w5

Edit:
This sounds like me too.



> 5-4-9: shy, somewhat fragile and a bit romantic, such Fives tend to put on a congenial façade to hide their rich inner worlds from the society. They outwardly appear friendly but reserved, usually mysterious to other people who sense there is more depth and intensity hidden behind their amiable mask. These Fives have rich imaginations and love to immerse themselves in thoughts and fantasies. They are introspective, dreamy, creative and socially withdrawn, but also disorganized and painfully avoidant.
> typical subtypes: self-preserving, sexual, 5w4
> similar tritypes: 5-9-4, 9-5-4, 4-5-9
> flavours: insightful, imaginative, enigmatic and unstructured





> 5-4-1: these Fives are perhaps the most typical of this type’s usual description – they’re withdrawn, imaginative, ingenious, detail-oriented and sensitive. Very intelligent and creative but also somewhat capricious, fussy and impractical, they have explicit standards of intellectual ability and artistic taste and tend to reject and ridicule anything and anyone that doesn’t rise up to them. Typical isolationists who feel misunderstood by society, they hide in their ivory tower of ideas and ideals, abstractly reconstructing reality according to their own terms.
> typical subtypes: self-preserving, sexual, 5w4
> similar tritypes: 4-5-1, 1-5-4
> flavours: individualistic, elegant, inventive and nit-picking


----------



## slyspy

Wow! That was a REALLY LONG test!! O.O

38
25
25
36
50
31
37
29
39











It never comes out the way I think it should....What I relate to the most are the 512 descriptions. Though, if I had to decide in which order my preferences would be it wouldn't be in that order. It would be in the order of the tests. I think when looking at Enneagram you have too look at your motivations and why you do the things that you do. What are your fears? Your desires? I strive for knowledge, for competence, for integrity, and selflessness. So instead of just looking at the results, try to think about what your motivations are. Peace! <3


----------



## Jamie.Ether

My scores were similar to yours. I'm 5-9-2 but identify with both the 5-9-2 and 5-9-4 descriptions, I guess because my 4 wing is so strong.
I think 5w4's with a 9 fix can identify with the 5-9-4 description, even if that's not their tritype. It can be really difficult to figure out tritype due to the wing influences. 
The reason I decided I'm not 5-9-4 is because I'm not _that_ withdrawn. And I can identify with the core motivations of Type 2. 
Just keep exploring the possibilities. Good luck!


----------



## Hazrat

You really need to look at the confluence of the three types coming together. 594s are very withdrawn but there is a certain unconscious pull to getting people to approach them. All 5s will relate to the withdrawn nature of the 594 tritype but the 592 can mitigate the need to be withdrawn with needing to be of service to others. Also I would look at the instinct in relation to the tritype. A sexual 594 will be more magnetic, whereas a social 594 will have a strong pull toward the need to be involved and the need to be isolated. Good luck on the exploration!


----------



## rasputin1963

Just found out today that my Tritype is 5-9-2.


----------



## katherine8

Ember said:


> I took this long test and came up with the following results.
> Test: Personality Types: A Thorough Enneagram Test - Enneagram and Myers Briggs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I am a 5-9-4, right?
> 
> I looked up the descriptions on Personality Types: Enneagram Tritype Descriptions: Type Five - Enneagram and Myers Briggs and I related with 5-9-4 and 5-9-2 pretty well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What MBTI Personality Type does this most relate to? INTP or INFP?
> What would be my Tritype with wings?
> 
> Thanks, guys. Possibly: 5w4-9w1-4w5
> 
> Edit:
> This sounds like me too.


*_*
Complete Type, Tritype® and Instinctual Type Testing Instrument








Free Enneagram Tritype® Test | Creator of Tritype®


Katherine Fauvre’s Free Tritype® personality test is a simple yet comprehensive assessment of your potential Enneagram Type, Tritype® and Instinctual Type to help you discover your life purpose.




enneagramtritypetest.com





I have continued to update my Enneagram Tritype® Test v8. It included special notices if you have testing patterns that indicate that you have 6 and or 9 in your Tritype®. I added this programming to help the 6s and some 9s that do not test well. Difficulty with testing instruments is due to their innate defense strategy. With 6 it is a fear of fear itself so they are hardwired to hide this fear and instead identify with what they do. 

The Enneagram is the only Personality typology that is focused on motivation rather than behavior. So, it is important that 6s and 9s test according to their motivations rather than behaviors.


----------

